# Amplificador con TDA7293 en puente..



## awa (Oct 17, 2009)

Hola gente, estas vez estoy por armar un amplificador con TDA7293 en bridge y en fin estuve buscando algun ciruito ademas del que esta en el datasheet, pero creo que ese va a andar bien si alguien conoce otro que vaya mejor que me avise, el tema es que temporalmente lo quisiera alimentar con una fuente simple de 30VDC y de unos 6A o 7A, adaptandola a funte partida pero sin bajar el voltaje o sea que quede +30-30 y no +15-15, he encontrado algunos esquemas en el foro pero no he estoy seguro de que aguanten hasta 30V.
Gracias...


----------



## Cacho (Oct 17, 2009)

¿Qué?
La verdad no entendí muy bien qué es lo que intentás, pero el circuito que pusiste ahí no está en puente, sino en paralelo.

En el Datasheet del TDA7294 (hermano de este que posteaste) está la configuración en puente. Fijate ahí.

Y el primer circuito de las fuentes te va a resultar más simple. Es un doblador de tensión común y silvestre. Estimando nada más, con 4700uf de filtrado va a andar.

Saludos


----------



## awa (Oct 17, 2009)

Gracias cacho nuevamente.
Perdon mi ignoracia pero pense que hera lo mismo, modular app"paralelo" que en puente"Bridge" pero...*
se puede aplicar el circuito de los  7294 en puente al los 7293?*
Mi idea por supuesto es poder sacarle la maxima potencia a estos 2 integrados trabajando juntos en mono.
*Que diferencia de rendimiento tiene entre puente y paralelo?*.


----------



## Cacho (Oct 17, 2009)

awa dijo:


> *se puede aplicar el circuito de los  7294 en puente al los 7293?*


No lo sé. Habrá que fijarse bien en el datasheet de cada uno, pero supongo que sí.
Cuidado con los pines, que pueden tener diferente orden.



awa dijo:


> Mi idea por supuesto es poder sacarle la maxima potencia a estos 2 integrados trabajando juntos en mono.
> *Que diferencia de rendimiento tiene entre puente y paralelo?*.


En puente lo que hacés es duplicar el voltaje que llega a los bornes del parlante, en paralelo, la corriente.
Ambas cosas están íntimamente relacionadas con la potencia, pero las dos configuraciones te van a dar "sutiles" diferencias. 

*Puente:*
Al duplicar el voltaje y mantener la impedancia de los parlantes vas a ver crecer la potencia hasta donde la limite la corriente máxima (puede irse hasta al cuádruple según la teoría). Esta corriente máxima es la que puede entregar un integrado y el voltaje máximo es el doble del que puede entregar cada uno.

*Paralelo:*
Al aumentar la corriente máxima, podés bajar la impedancia de los parlantes para obtener más potencia. La corriente máxima ahora es el doble de la que puede entregar uno solo, pero el voltaje máximo es el de un integrado nada más.

Básicamente esa es la diferencia entre una y otra configuración.

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 17, 2009)

Antes de hacer nada deberías ver el datasheet del TDA7294...en particular el circuito de alta eficiencia para reducir la disipación de potencia en el TDA, que según lo que dice ahí puede irse al diablo...aunque no me creo mucho lo que dice por que no hay concordancia entre el gráfico que ellos usan para eso y los otros del datasheet. Pero primero leé lo que dice antes de creer que vas a poder sacarle mucha potencia a ese chip tan facilmente.

PD: por otra parte, y viendo el nivel de tus conocimientos, te recomendaría que comenzaras con amplificador de menor potencia...bastante menor, tipo 10 o 15W, y que hagas las pruebas que quieras a esos niveles de potencia, por que lo otro te va a salir muy caro si no sabés lo que estas haciendo.


----------



## awa (Oct 17, 2009)

gracias a ambos...
me quedo bien clara la diferencia entre los sircuitos,  no se pero no se me vino a la cabeza que a groso modo hera serie y paraleleo, lo que necesito son unos 80-100W en 8Ohms no me valen 15W y los ic ya los tengo son 7293 y en su datasheet solo aparece la configuracion en paralelo, por lo que he leido el fabricante para trabajar en puente recomienda el 7293 ya que el 7294 calienta demasiado... pero no se si vale el circuito par los 7293.


----------



## Cacho (Oct 17, 2009)

Hacer un esquema para conectar dos amplificadores en puente no es algo difícil, si se sabe qué es lo que se está haciendo.

Definitivamente te recomiendo ir al buscador, leer sobre amplificadores en puente, qué son, cómo trabajan y demás, y después salir a caminar, pasar por la tienda de electrónica que más te guste, comprar dos TDA200x (de los chiquitos, en encapsulado Pentawatt) y ponerte a experimentar con esos de poca potencia y baratos.

Si hacés humito no perdés mucho y no vas a manejar mucha potencia. Cuando hayas logrado dominar esos (y el concepto detrás de los puentes), pasate al 7293.

Es básicamente lo mismo que te dijo EZavalla. Menos potencia para empezar.

Saludos


----------



## awa (Oct 20, 2009)

Gracias por los consejos pero es que ya los tengo, y no necesito un amplificador de 15, y menos gastar dinero en algo que no necesito jeje...
Si bien este es un poco mas complicado que un pequeño amp con operacional creo poder con este. He encontrado algunos lados en portugues y ruso pero todo lo que he visto con el 7293 es en paralelo a excepcion del ruso que coloca 2 en paralelo, en serie con otros 2 en paralelo que vaya a saber uno que sale de ahí.
http://www.htforum.com/vb/showthread.php?t=45818&page=2
http://hobby.neomontana-bg.com/kit177.htm
Pero voy a hacer el del datasheet, en paralelo, que es la segura, cuando tenga algo lo ire subiendo.
SAlu2...


----------



## awa (Nov 3, 2009)

Hola bueno... comentar que ya arme el ampli al menos la mitad y esta sonando muy bien...
me queda hacer el esclavo para que trabaje en puente.
Dejo layout, pcb y fotillos... el esquematico es el puente del datasheet.

Y ahora unas preguntillas.
*-Los condensadores* SUPPLY VOLTAGE
BYPASS de 1000u le puse de 2200u 50V que hera lo que tenia convien que sean los 4 iguales los del IC master y los del IC slave.
*-El peak control *simplemente conecto el led en serie con una resistencia.
-*El C1 INPUT* DC DECOUPLING si es un poco mas pequeño recorta graves o agudos es que esto en ingles no me queda claro HIGHER LOW FREQUENCY CUTOFF.
*-La resistencia* R7 que va en el altavoz pasa algo si es de 5Ohms. 
*-Para hacerle* la ganancia ajustable como tendria que hacer con la resistencia R2 o la R3 para agregarle un pote, R2 680 Ohms CLOSED LOOP GAINSET TO 30dB (**) LARGER THAN SUGGESTED DECREASE OF GAIN,  SMALLER THAN SUGGESTED INCREASE OF GAIN.



Bueno eso Gracias....
ASlu2...


----------



## Cacho (Nov 3, 2009)

Felicitaciones por tu progreso. Lo que no me queda claro es qué esquemático usaste. ¿Podés subirlo? (si es el de un datasheet, subí el DS y aclará en qué página esta o el número de figura)



awa dijo:


> *-*Los condensadores...convien que sean los 4 iguales los del IC master y los del IC slave.


Sí.



awa dijo:


> -El peak control simplemente conecto el led en serie con una resistencia.


¿Qué peak control?



awa dijo:


> -El C1 INPUT DC DECOUPLING si es un poco mas pequeño recorta graves o agudos es que esto en ingles no me queda claro HIGHER LOW FREQUENCY CUTOFF.


Te va a recortar graves. Corre el punto del filtro hacia arriba y con eso van a pasar las frecuencias más altas. Las que estén por debajo se van a quedar en el filtro.



awa dijo:


> -La resistencia R7 que va en el altavoz pasa algo si es de 5Ohms.


¿Qué resistencia?



awa dijo:


> -Para hacerle la ganancia ajustable como tendria que hacer con la resistencia R2 o la R3 para agregarle un pote, R2 680 Ohms CLOSED LOOP GAINSET TO 30dB (**) LARGER THAN SUGGESTED DECREASE OF GAIN,  SMALLER THAN SUGGESTED INCREASE OF GAIN.


No te metas con la ganancia a menos que sepas muy bien lo que hacés. Por otro lado, variar la ganancia de un ampli no es algo deseable: Eso se hace en el preamplificador.

Saludos


----------



## jorge morales (Nov 3, 2009)

hola a todos aqui les dejo un aporte de tda7294, esta en polaco, pero viene completo

 espero que sea de su agrado, suerte

 aqui les dejo otro en puente para un subwoofer


----------



## awa (Nov 4, 2009)

Grcias...
El esquematic es el que puse al principio el del datasheet con la modificacion para manejar el STBY u el Mute cona la misma señal, edidte el unltimo mensaje y lo pegue agí.
En cuanto al clip detect "no peak control le erre..." me refiero a la pata 5 del integrado.

y la R7 calculo que es para esto, no lo se, pero le puse lo que tenia que heran 5Ohms y con el capacitor del datasheet dice 100n.
*If in the application, the speakers are connected via long wires, it is a good rule to add between the output and GND, a Boucherot Cell, in order to avoid dangerous spurious oscillations when the speakers terminal are shorted.
The suggested Boucherot Resistor is 3.9W/2W and the capacitor is 1mF.*
SALU2...


----------



## Cacho (Nov 4, 2009)

Ahí lo ví...

Bueno, la ganancia te la da R3/R2. El valor de R3 no lo toques. Poniendo entonces R2 más grande, bajás la ganancia. Más chico, la subís.
Fijá un valor que cumpla con las necesidades que tengas (así como está tenés 32, o 30dB) y poné R2 del valor que corresponda (ojo, que la ganancia tiene que quedar entre 26 y 40dB), pero no un potenciómetro. Lista la ganancia.

Lo de R7: Es parte de la Zobel. El valor no es crítico, pero si en lugar de 5 Ohm (¿dónde conseguiste ese valor? ¿no son 5,6?) le pusieras los 3r9 que sugiere el fabricante, mejor.

Con respecto al pin5, no va a manejar un LED por sí solo. Tendrías que usar un LED con un transistorcito.
Si no leí mal el DSheet, ese pin tira trenes de pulsos con un duty cycle cada vez más alto a medida que la salida va distorsionando más. Con eso podrías controlar un sistema más sofisticado, pero para lo que querés hacer dale con el LED y el transistor.

Saludos​


----------



## awa (Nov 5, 2009)

Gracias cacho...!!!
La resistencia ya ni me acuerdo de que cacharro la saque... es que tengo muchos cadaveres por aquí ....
Me queda revisar las masas ya que tengo algun Humm y algun otro ruido más que se me cuela por algun lado cuando conecto el cable de audio o cuando toco el disipador.
Ahora el Integrado lo puse aisaldo al disipador porque el Tab del encapsulado tine -Vs, menos mal que lo teste antes de poner el disipador a masa, de lo contrario volaba algo.
No he encontrado nada para armar la pata del clip detect con un led exepto esto de fogonazo, asi que me toca romperme el coco... 
Ver el archivo adjunto 14475


Realmente cacho esa pata de clip detect puede ser muy sofisticada....
pero solo quiero un led....
Gracias.... 
Salu2...


----------



## Cacho (Nov 5, 2009)

Si te fijás en el datasheet, el pin 5 está manejado por un FET que conduce desde el pin hacia tierra.

Entonces lo que va a hacer es bajar el voltaje (hacerlo caer en una resistencia) con pulsos con un ciclo de trabajo cada vez mayor. En definitiva, algo como el circuito que te dejo acá abajo es lo que buscás, si no me equivoco.

Ah, lo del ruido al tocar o no el disipador... Tenés que conectarlo a masa (y dejar bien aislados los TDAs).

Saludos


----------



## awa (Nov 5, 2009)

Gracias..!!!, cacho probare eso y lo comentare por aquí...
SAlu2...


----------



## awa (Nov 6, 2009)

Bueno, lo que faltaba la placa del esclavo...
se le pueden agregar más, modificando el condensador c5 del master. 22u x la cantidad de esclavos que se agregen.
The bootstrap lines must be connected together, and the bootstrap capacitor must be increased: for N devices the boostrap capacitor must be 22mF times N.
Salu2...


----------



## awa (Nov 10, 2009)

Buneo..- Cacho o quien ande por ahí, no he podido hacerlo funcionar es mas queme el integrado cuando sin querer el cable de 12V me toco la masa del disipador  y se j***o el integrado.

El transistor que use fue un STA733 http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheets/208/492997_DS.pdf un PNP que tenia por ahí, +V son 30V, R2 47k, R1 110K. Entre Masa y pin 5 o Base maracban 30V como en el colector, en el emisor despues de R1 marcaba 1,2V siempre.
La verdad estos valores los invente porque no tengo ni peñetera idea de como calcularlo...  o lo que va, tal vez el transistor no es el indicado...
Gracias...

Ver el archivo adjunto 25167


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 10, 2009)

awa dijo:


> Buneo..- Cacho o quien ande por ahí, no he podido hacerlo funcionar *es mas queme el integrado* cuando sin querer el cable de 12V me toco la masa del disipador  y se j***o el integrado.
> ....
> *La verdad estos valores los invente porque no tengo ni peñetera idea de como calcularlo*...  o lo que va, tal vez el transistor no es el indicado...



Que cosa, no?

Si me hicieras caso a lo que dije acá: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/amplificador-tda7293-puente-25885/#post210953 te ahorrarías problemas y aprenderías algo que te quedaría para siempre en lugar de jugar a la "adivinanzas electronicas"....


----------



## awa (Nov 10, 2009)

Buenooo... ezavalla no me reprendas mas!!!, creo que te quedastes con el ultimo post nadamas... que el ampli me funciono perfecto, hasta que por un accidente mientras probaba el clipdetect toque a masa los 12V, y fue historia, vamos que solo fue el clipdetect que si se complica no lo pongo y a otra cosa.
Por lo demas esta funcionando bien. sin distorcion aparente hasta los 50W+-, con el tranfo que tengo y 1 solo integrado, por lo que lei el 7293 no tiene los problemas tremendos que tiene el 94 con las temperaturas al trabajar sea en puente o paralelo.
Pd. soy un aficionado como muchos en el foro, no un estudiante de electronica, no pretendo que hagan las cosas por mi pero si no se, tengo que preguntar.
Puedes ayudar como ya varias veces lo has echo tu ezavalla y gracias por ello, o puedes hacer comentarios constructivos como este. O acaso me consideras un troll....  *Don't feed the TROLLs...*
Si es así seria un tipo de discriminacion...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 10, 2009)

Todo bien....pero solo era cuestión de tiempo hasta que sucediera algo malo, eso era lo que te quería marcar.
Está muy bien que seas un aficcionado, pero hay cosas que requieren cálculos para que funcionen, y los cálculos hay que hacerlos en base a la teoría, y a la teoría hay que estudiarla. Cuando aprendas al menos lo básico de como polarizar un transistor, vas a ver que no es necesario "inventar valores" y te va a funcionar todo de primera intención.

Saludos!


----------



## Cacho (Nov 10, 2009)

awa dijo:


> ...un PNP que tenia por ahí, +V son 30V, R2 47k, R1 110K.


Son una bestialidad de grandes esos valores. R2 debería estar en el orden de los 5k6/½W y R2 de 1k2/1W (hasta 2k7 pueden andar, según el color). Una resistencia de base del orden de los 10k es lo que falta en el chiste este y debería salir andando.
Las potencias de las resistencias pueden ser menores asuminedo que no va a estar contínuamente en funcionamiento. Con todas de ¼W podría andar, pero por la diferencia de precios...



awa dijo:


> Entre Masa y pin 5 o Base maracban 30V como en el *colector*, en el *emisor* despues de R1 marcaba 1,2V siempre.


Hacele caso a EZavalla. Tenés las patas del transistor cambiadas (la de "la flechita" *siempre* es el emisor).
Donde decís emisor deberías decir colector y viceversa. Si conectaste al revés el transistor entonces puede estar ahí tu problema.

Por lo demás, te dejo un esquema con los valores y la Rb incluida, a ver si funciona como creo (ahora quiero saber, che)

Saludos


----------



## awa (Nov 11, 2009)

Buff, tenes razon cacho le erre en las patas, simepre miro bien el diagrama del trancistor y sus patas pero esta vez me hice el campeon y jugue de memoria...
ahora tengo que e esperar que me llegue el integrado ya que en esta isla lo traen por pedido, en cuanto tenga algo lo posteo as ino te quedas con las ganas...
Salu2... Y gracias a ambos...


----------



## jorge morales (Nov 11, 2009)

como dice el chavo del ocho, bueno pero no se enoje, tomalo por el lado amable.


----------



## mufo (Ene 6, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> Hacer un esquema para conectar dos amplificadores en puente no es algo difícil, si se sabe qué es lo que se está haciendo.
> 
> Definitivamente te recomiendo ir al buscador, leer sobre amplificadores en puente, qué son, cómo trabajan y demás, y después salir a caminar, pasar por la tienda de electrónica que más te guste, comprar dos TDA200x (de los chiquitos, en encapsulado Pentawatt) y ponerte a experimentar con esos de poca potencia y baratos.
> 
> ...



cacho he visto muchos post tuyos y al parecer sabes mucho y por eso me gustaria que me dieras un consejo.
cual es mejor TDA 7293 o TDA 7294?
dicen que el TDA 7294 calienta mucho.... qué me dices tu?


----------



## Cacho (Ene 7, 2010)

Te recomiendo no personalizar las consultas. No es algo cortés para con los demás foristas (que saben tanto y más que yo).

Con el 7293 no he trabajado nunca. Sólo tengo experiencia directa con el 7294, pero por los datasheets los dos son muy similares.
Por lo de la temperatura, toda la familia de los TDA trabaja bastante calentita, así que sólo es cuestión de poner un disipador adecuado y ya está.

Saludos.


----------



## Tavo (Abr 3, 2010)

Bueno, y?? que paso con el amplificador AWA??
Me entretuve leyendo todo el post y los comentarios y me quedé con la intriga..
Disculpas por "revivir" el tema.

Saludos.


----------



## awa (Abr 4, 2010)

Pues nada tavo.. como dije por ahí arriba lo tengo funcionando, aunque le debo a cacho el clip detect que posteo que no lo he implementado... lo estoy usando provisoriamente para tocar el bajo en casa, mientras tomo coraje para el de Mosfets de tupolev.
Alimentandolo bien estoy seguro que rinde mucho mas actualmente esta con un tranfo que esta dando uns 32V por rama pero si le doy caña cae mucho el voltaje y distorciona ya que este tranfo tiene poca potencia, y en cuanto a ruidos despues de haberle colocado las masas correctamente y conectado a tierra funciono perfecto...
(Recordar aislar el integrado del disipador...)

Por lo que he leido para trabajar en paralelo o en serie se recomienta el 7293 ya que el 94 calienta algo mas.

Salu2...


----------



## Tavo (Abr 4, 2010)

Ok lo voy a tener en cuenta.

Por ahí leí (creo que de un comentario de Cacho) que el 7293 es un toque mas avanzado que el 7294, se puede ver claramente en el diagrama de bloques del datasheet. El 7293 es como mas completo y tiene otras cositas que el 7294 no.
Lo que no se si son totalmente compatibles uno con el otro. Me interesaría saber porque hace poco Mariano (mnicolau) abrió este tema con un buen aporte y buena PCB, y quisiera meterle un 7293 en lugar del 7294.

Saludos..
Tavo10


----------



## awa (Abr 4, 2010)

Los PCBs que subi creo que no estan tan mal, el maestro tiene solo 2 puentes y lo puedes usar como single o agregarle la placa esclava para trabajar en paralelo, trate de hacerle las pistas lo mas gruesas posible.. pero vamos lo que saben diran si les sirve o no...
Habian varios en la red para el 7294 pero al igual que tu no encontre ningun lugar que dijera realmente que sirve el 7294 para el 7293, por ello me puse a hacerlo yo segun el datasheet.
Pero me incline por el 7293 porque por lo que lo que he leido anda mejor y esta mejor preparado para trabajar con un esclavo.


----------



## smalding (Sep 2, 2010)

mejor este amplificador
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...-tda-7293-marshall-mg-100-a-42678/#post353820


----------



## ZedHqX4 (Sep 26, 2010)

Hola, empece a armar el pcb que viene de muestra en el datasheet de este CI, pero quisiera preguntar, ya por mas que he buscado, no entiendo muy bien, cuales son los valores de R6, R7 y C10. Tambien quisiera preguntar que es el TP1? Se que esta duda en si se refiere al boot strap y  a algo del clip detect, pero no entiendo completamente

Para garantizar que vemos el mismo, es este

http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet2/9/0ozxelyhtgfl5jsx9108fj3sqq3y.pdf

es la figura 2, la que trae una mascara de componentes


----------



## Mene1500 (Dic 5, 2010)

Hola yo armos amplificadores con este integrado y la verdad si tengo otro diagrama q*UE* lleva componentes extras q*UE* le dan una mejora muy buena y se puesden aplicar a la mayoria de circuitos TDAxxxx de ST y una observacion yo sabia q*UE* una con figuracion puente no es asi si no q*UE* cada salida va invertida 180 grados una de la otra y alimenta cada amplificador una terminal de la bosina si necesitas ese diagrama.


----------



## Tavo (Dic 5, 2010)

Mene1500 dijo:


> Hola yo armos amplificadores con este integrado y la verdad si tengo otro diagrama q*UE* lleva componentes extras q*UE* le dan una mejora muy buena y se puesden aplicar a la mayoria de circuitos TDAxxxx de ST y una observacion yo sabia q*UE* una con figuracion puente no es asi si no q*UE* cada salida va invertida 180 grados una de la otra y alimenta cada amplificador una terminal de la bosina si necesitas ese diagrama mi correo es



Por favor, estaría bueno que expongas toda la información que tenés, ya que sería de verdadera utilidad; pero te invito a hacerlo acá en el foro, ya que de esta manera todos la podemos ver y sin molestarte por mail... 

Esperamos tu respuesta! Gracias por tu dispocisión!

Un saludo.
PS: Bienvenido al foro!!


----------



## cevollin (Ene 25, 2012)

S.O.S  tengo una pregunta como consiguo que funcione un amplificador simple con un tda7293 lo que pasa es que ya he quemado 2 TDA7293 arme el circuito tal como la figura 1 del datashett pero no consigo que se escuche nada solo se calienta el circuito hasta que empieza a humear  y pufffffff


----------



## zopilote (Ene 25, 2012)

cevollin dijo:


> S.O.S  tengo una pregunta como consiguo que funcione un amplificador simple con un tda7293 lo que pasa es que ya he quemado 2 TDA7293 arme el circuito tal como la figura 1 del datashett pero no consigo que se escuche nada solo se calienta el circuito hasta que empieza a humear  y pufffffff


El PCB que utilizaste fue el de la figura 2, o tu confeccionaste el tuyo propio.
 Las causas que pueda suceder para que large humo, son varias, desde una inversion de tensiones, rastros de cobre no removidos, cortocircuitos, malos parlante, o simplemente te estafaron con los ICs.
 Si quieres acortar la lista tienes que aportar mas datos, como una foto de ambas caras, un video, unos figuras o un pdf, ayudarian a resolver el crimen.


----------



## SERGIOD (Ene 25, 2012)

este blog esta muy interesante que les parece:
http://custompcb.blogspot.com/2011/...howComment=1327511691693#c9150776412796959414



			
				SERGIOD dijo:
			
		

> este blog esta muy interesante que les parece:
> http://custompcb.blogspot.com/2011/...howComment=1327511691693#c9150776412796959414



y este es del amigo que posteo primero awa
http://www.bajistasonline.com/foro-bajistas-online/amplificador-con-tda7293-vt4175.html

http://foro.cuartitodiyer.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=69


----------



## cevollin (Ene 25, 2012)

zopilote dijo:


> El PCB que utilizaste fue el de la figura 2, o tu confeccionaste el tuyo propio.
> Las causas que pueda suceder para que large humo, son varias, desde una inversion de tensiones, rastros de cobre no removidos, cortocircuitos, malos parlante, o simplemente te estafaron con los ICs.
> Si quieres acortar la lista tienes que aportar mas datos, como una foto de ambas caras, un video, unos figuras o un pdf, ayudarian a resolver el crimen.




arme el circuito en un protoboard para probarlo  con una fuente de +-18 con un parlante de 8Ω a la salida  arme el de la figura 1 del datashett  lo unico que hace es cuando conecto el -vs o el +vs el parlante zumba y el integrado se calienta a mas no poder otra duda para activar el sonido el stdby y el mute debven ir a positivo mediante una resistencia de 10kΩ ???


----------



## SERGIOD (Ene 25, 2012)

bueno subo el pcb  para hacerlo con la técnica del planchado  de uno de los archivos en pdf de jorge morales si no me equivoco ; esta en corel draw 12


----------



## zopilote (Ene 25, 2012)

cevollin dijo:


> arme el circuito en un protoboard para probarlo  con una fuente de +-18 con un parlante de 8Ω a la salida  arme el de la figura 1 del datashett  lo unico que hace es cuando conecto el -vs o el +vs el parlante zumba y el integrado se calienta a mas no poder otra duda para activar el sonido el stdby y el mute debven ir a positivo mediante una resistencia de 10kΩ ???


Allí esta la cuestion, no lo armaste en pcb, y puede que te hayas equivocado en la conección, y cuando el parlante sumba, es señal de que en la salida hay voltaje DC (antes de conectar un parlante lo aconsejable es medir si hay dc en la salida), y con el cableado siempre no hay algo que sale mal (es imposible colocar el TDA directamente).


----------



## ZedHqX4 (Ene 25, 2012)

cevollin dijo:


> S.O.S  tengo una pregunta como consiguo que funcione un amplificador simple con un tda7293 lo que pasa es que ya he quemado 2 TDA7293 arme el circuito tal como la figura 1 del datashett pero no consigo que se escuche nada solo se calienta el circuito hasta que empieza a humear  y pufffffff





cevollin dijo:


> arme el circuito en un protoboard para probarlo  con una fuente de +-18 con un parlante de 8Ω a la salida  arme el de la figura 1 del datashett  lo unico que hace es cuando conecto el -vs o el +vs el parlante zumba y el integrado se calienta a mas no poder otra duda para activar el sonido el stdby y el mute debven ir a positivo mediante una resistencia de 10kΩ ???



Pues puede ser que tus IC sean piratas o que estes conectando mal las polaridades. Y bueno, por si acaso tambien pregunto, lo has probado en placa ya? si es afirmativo ¿no imprimiste alreves el circuito? ¿estas usando un disipador adecuado?

Yo te recomendaria montar el circuito en una placa con con las pistas listas, un protoboard no es muy recomendable.

Yo arme un TDA7293 usando el diseño que viene en el datasheet, a +-18V, queme uno porque conecte +Vs y -Vs invertidamente por error, pero despues lo volvi a montar y ya funciono perfectamente

Sobre el standby y el mute, puedes conectar directamente a los +18v


----------



## cevollin (Ene 25, 2012)

si lo arme deacuerdo al numero de pines del datashett de la figura 1 todo bien cableado lo cheque 3 veces antes de conectarlo tambien  nadamas los pines 9 y 10 los mande a +vs mediante una resistencia de 1kΩ estos pines son los de mute y stand by 

los pines 7 y 13 a     +VS
            15 y 8 a      -VS
             1              GND
            la carcasa disipadora a  -vs  debido que en el datashett dice eso
             4 a            GND


----------



## ZedHqX4 (Ene 25, 2012)

cevollin dijo:


> si lo arme deacuerdo al numero de pines del datashett de la figura 1 todo bien cableado lo cheque 3 veces antes de conectarlo tambien  nadamas los pines 9 y 10 los mande a +vs mediante una resistencia de 1kΩ estos pines son los de mute y stand by
> 
> los pines 7 y 13 a     +VS
> 15 y 8 a      -VS
> ...



A ver eso de que conectas la carcasa disipadora a -VS me confunde un poco, la aleta del integrado esta conectada directamente al pin 8, asi que no conectes a tierra el disipador si no usas algun aislante entre el disipador y el IC. YO insistiria que en que subas un par de fotos de tu montaje, porque o estas pasando algo por alto o realmente tus integrados son falsos.

Es un circuito muy sencillo, asi que el hecho de que te falle no es normal


----------



## cevollin (Ene 25, 2012)

ZedHqX4 dijo:


> A ver eso de que conectas la carcasa disipadora a -VS me confunde un poco, la aleta del integrado esta conectada directamente al pin 8, asi que no conectes a tierra el disipador si no usas algun aislante entre el disipador y el IC. YO insistiria que en que subas un par de fotos de tu montaje, porque o estas pasando algo por alto o realmente tus integrados son falsos.
> 
> Es un circuito muy sencillo, asi que el hecho de que te falle no es normal



a ok a lo mejor por eso se quemo error de traduccion en el datashett decia tab conected to pin 8


----------



## nakjamkas (Ene 30, 2012)

Dejo un articulo publicado por la revista de electrónica ELEKTOR edición Española en el numero 263, en el cual se muestra el diseño de un amplificador final versatil con TDA7293.

Saludos!!

(_sujeto a moderación por derechos de autor_)


----------



## SERGIOD (Ene 30, 2012)

nakjamkas dijo:


> Dejo un articulo publicado por la revista de electrónica ELEKTOR edición Española en el numero 263, en el cual se muestra el diseño de un amplificador final versatil con TDA7293.
> 
> Saludos!!
> 
> (_sujeto a moderación por derechos de autor_)



Tu la armaste 
no es por que si funciona o no mas va por otro lado la pregunta coma calidad de sonido y otras cosas mas...
Se sabe que ELEKTOR  es una revista con respaldo de marca o nombre(garantia)


----------



## Tavo (Ene 30, 2012)

SERGIOD dijo:


> Tu la armaste



*NO es necesario* que alguien lo haya armado ya para saber que funciona...  Sea cual sea el artículo, si es de *ELEKTOR* es seguro que funciona, porque esa es una buena fuente de información.


----------



## pedroche (Abr 18, 2012)

Amigos le comparto este proyecto, no le he armado si alguien lo puede hacer y lo comenta, ya que por el momento no he tenido el tiempo, por eso lo comparto. Es un amplificador mono de 500 watts que usa 6 tda7293. Espero sea de su agrado. Saludos.


----------



## pedroche (Abr 19, 2012)

De nuevo compañeros les traigo otro proyecto para armar, se trata de un amplicador en paralelo de 8 TDA7293/TDA7294 y otro de 3 TDA7293/TDA7294  . El que lo arme seria tan amable de compartir su funcionamiento y el PCB para tambien armarlo.


----------



## pedroche (Jun 12, 2012)

Compañeros aqui de regreso, veo que nadie se ha animado armar los circuitos anteriores, por eso les traigo una mas sencillo son dos integrados TDA7293 en paralelo, su funcionamiento es bueno, se los recomiendo. solo que a la hora de hacer el PCB hay que conectar el PIN 1 de CI 2 a GND, ya que el pcb no lo señala pero solo hay que hacer la perforación y unirlo con la cara de abajo. Bueno por el momento es todo lo que tengo y espero que esta vez alguien se anime a armarlo y lo comente que tal le funciona. hasta la proxima. saludos.


----------



## awa (Jun 13, 2012)

Hola compis.
No he podido encontrar un PCB de 4 TDAs en paralelo-puente, asi que estoy intentando hacer uno, pero estoy algo corto de tiempo.
Estoy tratando de deglosar el circuito ese que anda por ahí de varios modulos pero esoy medio trancado en como unir el modulo bridge y su paralelo al modulo principal con su paralelo.
Aquí dejo por si alguien quiere colaborar el archivo en PCBWizard.
los 2 primeros modulos estan bien y completos segun Datasheet, la alimentacion de los otros dos modulos tambien.
Salu2.


----------



## edwindj (Nov 20, 2012)

buenas noches alguien a probado el tda 7293 en modo puente para ver cuantos watts maneja grcias.


----------



## chispas81 (Dic 9, 2014)

Que potencia se consigue montando 2 tda7293 en paralelo ( no pregunto en modo puente ya que lo que he visto usan tda7394, no se si se podra hacer con tda7293) alimentados con 29vdc simetricos? 
Es que por mas vueltas que le doy a los datasheet no veo ningun dato de ello(ni potencia en paralelo, ni impedancia minima en paralelo, ni tension minima/maxima en paralelo, etc..), solamente figuran datos para version simple.


----------



## chispas81 (Feb 1, 2015)

Bueno, despues de buscar y buscar por la red creo que ya despeje un poco mis dudas y definitivamente me inclino a montar 2 tda7293 en modo paralelo.*

Pero echandole un ojo al datasheet , en realidad a 2 datasheet (fue por casualidad), me doy cuenta que en uno (ALLDATASHEET.COM) en el esquema para modo paralelo los pines 2 y 3 del tda7293 slave van conectados a -vcc , y en otro (WWW.ALLDATASHEET.ES) es el mismo esquema pero los pines 2 y 3 van conectados a masa.*
Tambien me he dado cuenta que estan datados en enero 2003 y diciembre 1999 respectivamente (no se si esto tiene algo que ver).*
http://html.alldatasheet.com/html-pdf/173442/STMICROELECTRONICS/TDA7293/19494/10/TDA7293.html*
http://html.alldatasheet.es/html-pdf/25102/STMICROELECTRONICS/TDA7293/16255/10/TDA7293.html*
Acaso existe un error en uno de ambos datasheet(1999) y mas tarde fue rectificado (2003)?
Que esquema deberia usar?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 1, 2015)

Ante la duda, yo bajaria el último que haya en www.st.com


----------



## CHUWAKA (Feb 1, 2015)

holaaca les subo un amplificador pionner y vean como tiene dos tda 7293 en modo esclavo si ellos lo usan debe funcionar  yo no lo probe todavia pero lo tengo en cuenta.. espero les sirva y despejen sus dudas


----------



## chispas81 (Feb 1, 2015)

Gracias por contestar.

Dr.zoidberg , el datasheet que indicas esta datado en 2010, y el esquema es igual al del datasheet que vi datado en 2003, en ambos los pines 2y3 del tda slave van a -vcc. Supongo que debo fiarme de estos ultimos datasheet, armare este ultimo entonces.

Jose circuit, no puedo ver tu archivo porque me indica que está dañado, me interesaria mucho poder verlo para salir de dudas,si no es mucha molestia, asi que te pido por favor si puedes volver a subirlo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 1, 2015)

Creo que en diyaudio.com hay un hilo que habla de los 7293 en paralelo. Fijate que dicen ahi...


----------



## The Rookie (Feb 1, 2015)

http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/chip-amps/190936-tda7293-bridge-parallel-circuit.html


----------



## chispas81 (Feb 2, 2015)

Le he echado un ojo a diyaudio ( traducciendolo con mi tablet, mi ingles es de principiante) y no he conseguido sacar nada en concreto acerca de mi duda.
Pero lo que buscaba estaba aqui mismo, en un archivo que compartió el compañero Pedroche (tda-modular-amp.pdf), en el cual aparece una nota (warning) explicando que para modo paralelo usar el esquema del datasheet de 2003 porque el de 1999 reventava los tda.

Esto si aclara mis dudas, no os parece?

Gracias por todo y un saludo!


----------



## pandacba (Feb 3, 2015)

Los amplificadores en paralelo entregan obviamente la suma de sus potencias, asi de simple


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 3, 2015)

Los amplis en paralelo entregan la misma potencia que un solo chip pero con la posibilidad de manejar cargas de la mitad de la impedancia que un solo chip, repartiendo la disipacion entre el numero de chips que esten en paralelo.


----------



## proteus7 (Feb 3, 2015)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Los amplis en paralelo entregan la misma potencia que un solo chip pero con la posibilidad de manejar cargas de la mitad de la impedancia que un solo chip, repartiendo la disipacion entre el numero de chips que esten en paralelo.




pero habria que bajar el voltaje, digamos a 35v o se puede dejar en 40v con 7 en paralelo?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 3, 2015)

Depende de cuanto sea la carga, pero 7 chips en paralelo ya me parece "raro".
Normalmente se baja la tension para acotar la disipacion (y la potencia de salida) con impedancia de cargas bajas, pero no se ponen mas de dos o tres chips en paralelo por que poner mas ya comienza a ser antieconomico.


----------



## The Rookie (Feb 3, 2015)

http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/chip-amps/264726-many-parallel-tda7293-ace-bass-amp-project.html

http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/chip-amps/206591-tda7294-power-transistors-amp-tda7293-come-also.html
Para obtener más potencia hilo leer en segundo enlace que he probado circuito de su buena


----------



## VegaMiranda (Abr 13, 2015)

¿Cuántos Amperios requiere el circuito para funcionar correctamente? Quiero hacer uno estéreo de dos de estos IC, pero no sé qué transformador usar, o cuántos Amperios requiere cada IC para arrojar una potencia decente, tengo un transformador de ±25 VAC a unos 4 A.

Yo imagino que apenas y alcanza para alimentar uno de esos  pero espero sus opiniones  .

Saludos.


----------



## ZedHqX4 (Abr 16, 2015)

VegaMiranda dijo:


> ¿Cuántos Amperios requiere el circuito para funcionar correctamente? Quiero hacer uno estéreo de dos de estos IC, pero no sé qué transformador usar, o cuántos Amperios requiere cada IC para arrojar una potencia decente, tengo un transformador de ±25 VAC a unos 4 A.
> 
> Yo imagino que apenas y alcanza para alimentar uno de esos  pero espero sus opiniones  .
> 
> Saludos.



Cada transistor consume unos 2.5A-3A, necesitas un transformador de 7-8A para ir tranquilo, y con mayor razon si planeas meter preamplificador.


----------



## SKYFALL (Abr 16, 2015)

ZedHqX4 dijo:


> Cada *(transistor)* amplificador consume unos 3A, necesitas un transformador de 7-8A para ir tranquilo, y con mayor razon si planeas meter preamplificador.



Con un transformador que pueda suministrar de 6 a 8 amperios puede trabajar bien, mas si solo consigues uno que de máximo 6 amperios también funciona bien.

Ten cuidado de no exeder la tension maxima de trabajo de los TDA una vez ya este rectificado y filtrado el voltaje DC, lo cual se calcula como tension AC x 1.41


----------



## prcg75 (Dic 18, 2015)

Hola, subo aquí unas imágenes de unos interesantes pcb que compre de china, a estos no los he armado todavía, estaría bueno si alguien de por aquí, siendo bastante hábil pudiera editar las imágenes como para que sirvieran para copiar estos pcb, aunque sea con el método de planchado. el de 350w (82x153mm) trabaja muy bien en 8 y 4 ohms, el de 410w (45x188mm) soporta hasta 2 ohms sin problemas. espero que sirva , saludos.


----------



## prcg75 (Dic 29, 2015)

Hola gente, me actualizo con la siguiente foto, ya me falta poco para probar si funciona bien este ampli, espero en breve tenerlo listo y comentar, salu2.


----------



## gabriel_diy (Ene 11, 2019)

Armé el amplificador con 2 TDA7293. les paso el esquematico. Se me quemó instantáneamente el TDA esclavo, el maestro no lo pude verificar. No entiendo por qué.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 11, 2019)

gabriel_diy dijo:


> Armé el amplificador con 2 TDA7293. les paso el esquematico. Se me quemó instantáneamente el TDA esclavo, el maestro no lo pude verificar. No entiendo por qué.


Con el diseño del impreso no hacemos nada  ¿ Circuito ?


----------



## gabriel_diy (Ene 11, 2019)

Es el circuito propuesto por el fabricante, de ahí hice el impreso. Lo adjunto. Creo que es mejor el impreso que el esquemático porque se puede encontrar si hay algún error. Las diferencias con el del fabricantes son 2: En este impreso no tengo los capacitores de 1000uF, porque estoy usando unos de 10000uF directamente en la fuente con un cable muy corto (En todos los diseños con el TDA7294 lo hago así y no tuve ningún problema). lo otro diferente es que el stand by lo puse directo a +V y el mute lo traigo desde afuera de la placa y se pone en 9V después de unos segundos de arrancar la fuente. El resto es copia fiel del diseño original.
Ahora mirando en otros lugares veo que es probable que me hayan vendido un TDA7294 sobreimpreso en lugar del 7293. El 7294 no se puede poner en paralelo de esa forma. Cuando llegue a casa voy a hacer unas mediciones para verificar si se trata de chips falsos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 11, 2019)

gabriel_diy dijo:


> . . . .  _*En este impreso no tengo los capacitores de 1000uF, porque estoy usando unos de 10000uF directamente en la fuente con un cable muy corto*_ . . .



¿ Estas hablando del capacitor C6 y C8 de 1000µ ?
El circuito que publicaste corresponde a un amplificador en paralelo, ¿ Eso es lo que deseas hacer ?


----------



## gabriel_diy (Ene 12, 2019)

Sí, me refiero a esos capacitores. Ya he hecho un diseño similar muchas veces sin ponerlos en la misma placa. Sí, es un amplificador en paralelo. Hoy volví a probar, poniendo solo el IC maestro, para evitar posibles conflictos entre ambos TDA y ocurrió lo mismo, se quemó al instante. Creo que se trata de IC defectuosos o falsos, hoy voy a comprar en otro sitio y volver a probar. Me está saliendo muy caro todo esto.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 12, 2019)

Si se te quema con tal violencia indica un "Bruto"cortocircuito en las pistas.
Revisa con multímetro y sin el IC a donde va y de donde viene cada conexión del IC comparando con el datasheet.
Y que no existan contactos indebidos entre pistas

Antes de colocar un IC nuevo, alimenta la placa y mira si la alimentación se encuentra con la polaridad correcta y en los lugares correctos de donde iría el IC


----------



## gabriel_diy (Ene 13, 2019)

está todo correcto, rediseñé la placa para poner un resistor entre +V y la entrada de standby, ya que, si bien en un circuito de internet estaba directo, en otros lugares recomendaban limitar la corriente de esa entrada. Recordando que con el 7294 lo hacía de esa forma, hice lo mismo. 
Sin embargo se volvió a quemar instantáneamente.
Ahora hay una sola diferencia entre mi circuito que siempre anduvo con el 7294 y este. La diferencia es el capacitor de bootstrap, que en lugar de estar entre los pines 6 y 14, está entre 6 y 12 (por recomendación del fabricante, dice que en ese caso el 7293 se puede usar con mayor tensión de alimentación).
Ahora  la duda que tengo es cuál es la tensión de trabajo de ese capacitor. Ya que en ningún lugar del manual lo dice, ni tampoco lo encontré en ningún foro. Yo estoy alimentando todo con +35 y -35. 
¿Tendré que usar un capacitor de más de 70V?
¿Será que al usar uno de menos tensión se rompe el dieléctrico y conduce y eso hace que se polaricen mal los transistores de salida y pongan la salida en corto?
En otro foro leí que alguien decía que el gran problema de los TDA es que el capacitor de bootstrap se va degradando y en un punto se termina fundiendo el circuito. ¿Será por no usar capacitores de la tensión correcta?


----------

